# Tank Mixed triclopyr w/ speedzone



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm a little nervous about applying triclopyr to my fescue/KBG lawn. I have read some stories about triclopyr killing people's lawns but I also know people make mistakes with rates.

I have speedzone on hand. I also found 61% triclopyr. My question is about combining speedzone and triclopyr.

I have already hit my entire lawn with 2 applications of speedzone at low label rate but I have some pesky creeping charlie. Do I need to apply triclopyr by itself or should I combine triclopyr and speedzone at label rate?

Thanks!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I mixed ortho weed b gone cco with speed zone and it took out creeping charlie and white clover in two apps. I used a hose end sprayer with 3/4 of it the cco and 1/4 of the speed zone on a no mix lawn. Apps where 10 days apart.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

If you are only hitting creeping Charlie, the speed zone is unnecessary.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Triclopyr isn't an especially risky herbicide. If you've read of people killing their lawns they weren't following the label instructions.

I personally wouldn't mix speedzone with triclopyr -- speedzone is a 4-way and is already labelled for creeping charlie due to the Carfentrazone in it. If it hasn't killed the creeping charlie for you yet, I would guess it is due to the low rate you applied it at. I've used it for clover and creeping charlie and it made quick work of it.

I agree with @HoosierLawnGnome, though. Speedzone is overkill if you're specifically targeting creeping charlie. Speedzone is an excellent general purpose herbicide because it kills most things. It's my go-to. But if you've narrowed it down to just creeping charlie, go for triclopyr. It's cheaper and may be more effective.

Apply it at label rate, and reapply every 10-14 days. Be patient, it can be a slow kill and may take multiple apps, but it will work.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

ryeguy said:


> ...if you've narrowed it down to just creeping charlie, go for triclopyr. It's cheaper and may be more effective.
> 
> Apply it at label rate, and reapply every 10-14 days. Be patient, it can be a slow kill and may take multiple apps, but it will work.


This, if you just have Charlie/Violet as target then triclopyr and a sticker are all you need. It works pretty slow on those so give it time to work, at 10-14 days I'm just beginning to see damage from triclopyr alone, I wouldn't consider reapplying until ~21 days.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just ordered Crossbow Tri and will be using it to Spectricide, will this knockout most weeds in yard, CC, Ivy, woodsorel, clover and contain/supress my Bermuda grass?


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> Just ordered Crossbow Tri and will be using it to Spectricide, will this knockout most weeds in yard, CC, Ivy, woodsorel, clover and contain/supress my Bermuda grass?


Spectracide makes a lot of different products so you'll need to be more specific on the active ingredients there. The Crossbow will kill most all broadleaf weeds, including all you mentioned. Eliminating the Bermuda is a whole other problem and I have no experience with that. I hear it's tough and you need stuff I've never worked with before.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

nocsious said:


> Matthew_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered Crossbow Tri and will be using it to Spectricide, will this knockout most weeds in yard, CC, Ivy, woodsorel, clover and contain/supress my Bermuda grass?
> ...


24D 7.5%
MCPP 1.5%
Dicamba .60%

Also I have their Crabgrass one as well.. I have not opened this yet but did order some Tenactity

24D 7.5%
Quinclorac 2.5%
Dicamba .60%


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

The Triclopyr in Crossbow may slow down the Bermuda for a week or so. The most cost effective way I can think of besides roundup, is tank mix Fluazifop (Ornamec) and Triclopyr or Fenoxaprop (Bayer Advanced Bermuda Grass control.) and Triclopyr. Will also take out some other grassy weeds.



Matthew_73 said:


> Just ordered Crossbow Tri and will be using it to Spectricide, will this knockout most weeds in yard, CC, Ivy, woodsorel, clover and contain/supress my Bermuda grass?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I did the glysophate yo the back and side. Waiting 4 more days and seed. Front not so willing.


----------

